# Help Identifying Tile



## khansen46 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am hoping someone can help me identify the tile I have throughout most of my house. It was installed when the house was built in 2010 (before I bought it). Most of the house seems to have been built from Home Depot materials, but they don't currently have this one and no information whether it actually came from them. 

I have an area approximately 12'x13' that needs replaced. If I can't find matching tile, I'm looking at re-tiling approx. 800+ SF, which I am not really fond of doing. I would greatly appreciate any help or tips.

The tiles are 12x12, and mostly green in color. The pattern is the same on all pieces, and I would guess it is not a high-end product. I'll attach a few pictures to try to give a fair representation of the color.

Thanks!
Ken


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2016)

Good luck with this one.  Products in new homes seldom come from stores like home depot, more likely a smaller store that specializes in flooring for new homes.
If the house was high end with a designer calling the shots, special tile might be ordered in and  only a few extras would be ordered.
Most tile companies only make the same tile for a few month or a few years at best and stores don't like to keep old stock for long at the end sell them off cheaper.

If the house was built on spec. ( built to sell like in a new subdivision). Often these builders will go for those tiles that are on sale.

Sometimes you will be able to find tiles that look very close to color and design but they also change sizes too. You might find something that looks good but it will be 12 1/2 or 13"


----------



## khansen46 (Oct 4, 2016)

This house was built by an individual, not a company. I did a search with the county and found only a general permit for building the house. There were never permits drawn for plumbing, electric, etc. The quality of the work is acceptable, but obviously not done by professionals. Everything I've ever had to fix or replace was found at Home Depot until now.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2016)

Home depot does carry just about anything and a home owner build everything might have come from there. 
If you were lucky you might find a few tiles at  Habitat's Re-store but looking for  150 will be very unlikely.


----------



## khansen46 (Oct 5, 2016)

I didn't think about looking at the various resell stores. Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 5, 2016)

It might not be cheap but then again replacing 800+ SF isn&#8217;t cheep also. I have never tried any of this type source but there are a few on line. 

Here is one to get you started a phone call is free. 

http://www.picturedtile.com/replica_copied_tiles.html

I am curious how you have such a large area 12x13 that is all bad? If there is a problem with the structure below make sure that is fixed before moving ahead.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> It might not be cheap but then again replacing 800+ SF isnt cheep also. I have never tried any of this type source but there are a few on line.
> 
> Here is one to get you started a phone call is free.
> 
> ...



Good find,Bud I did a chat with them and he did not think it would be cost effective.
Thanks for stopping by! Can I help you with anything?
&#8594;I have a friend looking for 150 tile to match 12 x12 floor tile, what would your price range be.
Eric in Sales/Marketing: We would have to know more
Eric in Sales/Marketing: Like the exact size 12" or is it just under
Eric in Sales/Marketing: And then what is the match some are much harder than others.
Eric in Sales/Marketing: But when its 150 tiles what we do is expensive, so you would probably rather change everything
&#8594;If you can follow this link . To change all would be 800 sq ft.http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21262
Eric in Sales/Marketing: Usually if its a few tiles, what we do makes sense.
&#8594;I figured you would be expensive and that is why I asked


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 8, 2016)

Even if you find a match, it may be obvious that the area has been replaced. Perhaps you can find a complimentary tile and define an area that would look intentional. Maybe by taking out a few more tiles, you can find a natural break in the pattern.


----------

